
Julian Assange has internet cut at Ecuadorian embassy in London - benevol
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-43573694
======
grzm
Earlier discussion (12 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16700347](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16700347)

------
prolikewhoa
I don't care what your political opinions are on Assange. This is one of the
biggest human rights violations of modern times. Hasn't been charged with
crimes, yet has been held imprisoned in the Ecuadorian embassy for 8 years.
Now they're trying solitary confinement.

This is what happens when you expose the elite and expose the criminals.

~~~
zimpenfish
> yet has been held imprisoned in the Ecuadorian embassy for 8 years.

But he's not imprisoned, is he? He's perfectly free to come out at any time
and surrender himself to the UK or Swedish police.

~~~
dragonwriter
Just the UK, where he still faces charges for breaching the bail conditions he
negotiated and agreed to in the extradition case.

The extradition case itself has since been abandoned.

~~~
zimpenfish
Ah, thanks for the clarification.

